# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Κωστογλάκης Γιάννης Aφιέρωμα + Συνέντευξη [Νοέμβριος 2011]

## Polyneikos

Ενας πολύ καλός αθλητης από τα παλια ο οποίος δραστηριοποιηθηκε για 3 δεκαετιες αγωνιστικα,από τα σπαργανα του Ελληνικου αγωνιστικου Bbing, ήταν ο Γιαννης Κωστογλακης.




Γνωστος για τις τεραστιες διαστασεις του,την δυναμη του αλλά και την εκπροσώπηση της Ελλαδας σε αρκετους διεθνείς αγωνες της IFBB, δεν θα μπορουσε να λείψει σαν αναφορα από αυτη την ενότητα....
Γεννηθείς το 1947,ξεκίνησε να γυμναζεται από τα 11 του και αφιερωθηκε ολόψυχα στο σιδερενιο αθλημα.
Συμμετείχε στον πρωτο αγωνα bodybuilding που εγινε στην Ελλαδα,το 1966,το ιστορικο Μρ Αθηνα το οποιο πραγματοποιηθηκε στο ξενοδοχείo Γκλόρια στην Ιπποκρατους με αθλητες όπως ο Λιβανιος,Μπουζιανας,Χαλιος,Στεφανίδης ,Λημναίος.
Πρωτη του διεθνης διακριση είναι το 1972 όπου με τα χρωματα της ελληνικης αποστολής κέρδισε το Μr Μεσόγειος της Ifbb στην Ιταλία.Eκτοτε εκπροσωπησε την Ελλάδα για τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετια...

*Στο καραβι για το Μρ Μεσόγειος*




Είχε υψος 1,81,104 κιλα,χερια 52 εκατοστα (πρωτοφανες για τις εποχες εκεινες),στηθος 138 εκ,μηροι 70 εκ και πίεζε στον παγκο 240 κιλα !!!
Iδιοκτήτης σκληροπυρηνικων γυμναστηριων στην Αθήνα,στα οποια προετοιμαζόταν ο ίδιος αλλα προετοιμαζε και άλλους αθλητες όπου πρωταγωνιστουσαν στους ελληνικους αγωνες !!


*Μια στοιβαρη πόζα του Κωστογλακη !!*





Μετεπειτα μετακόμισε στην Αμερικη όπου ανοιξε 3 γυμναστηρια στην Φλόριντα και εκει συνεχισε να προετοιμαζει αθλητες υψηλου επιπεδου.
Εδω θα πρεπει να αναφερω ότι οι σπανιες φωτογραφίες εχουν αντληθει από το αρχειο του Αθλητη καθως και από το ψηφιακο αρχειο της εφημερίδας Αθλητικης Ηχω.
Το αφιερωμα θα συνεχιστει με πολλες πληροφορίες για τον αθλητη αυτο και φυσικα σπάνιες φωτογραφίες.
Εγω εχω να πω απλα RESPECT !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραιο το αφιερωμα στον Γιαννη Κωστογλακη!!
Πραγματικος γιγαντας για την εποχη του και με καλη πορεια. 
Ελπιζω να εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να εμπλουτισουμε το αφιερωμα με φωτογραφιες και ιστορικα γεγονοτα της αγωνιστικης του πορείας.

Κωστα για ακομα μια φορα, μπραβο στο αφιερωμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο κώστα γι αυτο το ωραίο αφιέρωμα και στον κωστογλάκη , εγω παλια σαν γίγαντα τον έβλεπα , πραγματικα για τα τότε δεδομένα ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακός  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Κωστογλάκης νομίζω οτι μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "θρύλος" του Ελληνικού bodybuilding. Όλα αυτά που έχω ακούσει από τους παλιότερους για αυτόν, το εξωπραγματικό μέγεθος του για την εποχή, η πρωτοπορία του στο χώρο και η συμβολή του στα πρωτα βηματα του αθλήματος, τον κατατάσσουν στις σημαντικότερες φυσιογνωμίες του ελληνικού bodybuilding.

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για το αφιέρωμα, έλλειπε κάτι τέτοιο τόσο καιρό. Αναμένουμε για τη συνέχεια  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

O Κωστογλάκης είχε παιξει σε πολλους διεθνείς αγωνες,Μρ Ευρωπη, Μρ Υφηλιος,Παγκόσμια, σε χωρες όπως Ιαπωνία,Μεξικο,Γαλλία,Ιταλία,
Φιλιπίννες,Αίγυπτο,Αγγλία αντιμετωπιζοντας κορυφαίους αθλητες όπως ο Mike Mentzer,Tom Platz,Jusup Wilkosz,Dany Padilla  κτλ




Εκτός όμως από διακεκριμενος bber ηταν και παλαιστης-κατσερ και είχε παιξει σε πολλους αγωνες στην Ελλάδα αλλά και στο εξωτερικο,Παγκόσμια Πρωταθληματα,επιδείξεις κτλ.






Θεωρούταν από τους πολύ δυνατούς και είχε το δικό του κοινο..Παράλληλα ήταν και προπονητης πάλης ετοιμάζωντας άλλους αθλητες...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο αποδεικνύει την σημασία που είχε τότε το ταλέντο , οι περισσότεροι που ασχολούνταν με το ββ το είχαν έμφυτο και το καλιεργούσαν , όπως ο κωστογλάκης ήταν δυνατός απο την φύση του , είχε την τάση να βάζει μυς και γι αυτο παρ όλο που οι γνώσεις δεν ήταν όπως σήμερα ο κωστογλάκης καταφερε άνετα και είχε εναν αξιοζήλευτο όγκο ακόμη και για τα σημερινα δεδομένα 

πραγματικα εντυπωσιακός αθλητής και για εκείνα τα χρόνια αποτελούσε έμπνευση για πολλους   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

Απο αρκετες φωτο με παλιους αθλητες που εχω δει και χωρις να γνωριζωκαι πολλα ακομα για την ιστορια του ΒΒ , μου κανει τεραστια εντυπωση ο Κος Κωστολακης, πρεπει οντως να θεωρειτο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ για την εποχη του ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Τι κανει τωρα? Ζει ακομα? αν ναι με τι ασχολειται? παιδια? οικογενεια?

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυστυχως εχουν χαθεί τα ίχνη του καθως εμενε μόνιμα στην Αμερικη και εχουν περασει χρόνια που εχουν ακουστεί νεα του.
Επίσης να αναφερω ότι έχει παίξει σε καποιες ελληνικες ταινίες της εποχής με γνωστους κωμικους όπως τον Βουτσα,Μουστακα σε ταινίες όπως Εξω ο Κωτσος από το Νατο,Εγω και το πουλί μου,Ηταν αξιος.Οι bodybuilders επειδη ήταν σωματωδεις χρησιμοποιόντουσαν τότε σε ειδικους ρόλους !

----------


## -beba-

> Δυστυχως εχουν χαθεί τα ίχνη του καθως εμενε μόνιμα στην Αμερικη και εχουν περασει χρόνια που εχουν ακουστεί νεα του.
> Επίσης να αναφερω ότι έχει παίξει σε καποιες ελληνικες ταινίες της εποχής με γνωστους κωμικους όπως τον Βουτσα,Μουστακα σε ταινίες όπως Εξω ο Κωτσος από το Νατο,Εγω και το πουλί μου,Ηταν αξιος.Οι bodybuilders επειδη ήταν σωματωδεις χρησιμοποιόντουσαν τότε σε ειδικους ρόλους !


Polyneikos πριν λίγες μέρες είδα την ταινία "Ηταν άξιος" και τον είδα τον Κωστογλάκη. Καταπληκτικός!!! Από όταν είδα τις πρώτες φωτό που πόσταρες σκέφτηκα μήπως ήταν αυτός...................
Πολύ ωραία φιγούρα. Και το μαλλί...............

----------


## James

Tον εχω δει σε παλια περιοδικα,ξεχώριζε για τις διαστασεις και τον όγκο του,μαλιστα θυμαμαι σε μια ταινια που ηταν ντυμενος τσολιας και επαιζε κατς ...
Επίσης είχε γυμναστηριο στην Αθηνα,σιδεραδικο.Πολυ καλο το αφιεωμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον ειχαν ρωτησει τον Κωστογλακη καποτε πως αντεχει και προπονείται για τρεις ώρες και είχε απαντησει στην συνεντευξη ότι είχε συγκρατησει μια ατακα του Reg Park,όταν εκεινος είχε ερθει στην Αθηνα, "Rest is for the dead people" και έτσι πορεύτηκε.





Αξιοσημειωτο επισης είναι ότι τον είχε μνημονευσει ως εναν από τους κορυφαίους προπονητες η μεγαλύτερη εφημερίδα της Φλόριντα,όπου διατηρουσε γυμναστηρια, η Sun Sentinel.
Ειχε προπονησει τον Ρον Τουφελ,3 φορες Μρ Αμερικα και μια φορα Μρ Υφηλιος και τον Ιρβ Ριμπλερ,γνωστο πρόσωπο της εποχης στην Αμερικη,ο οποιος δουλευε ως ασφαλεια υψηλων προσώπων.

----------


## NASSER

ΠΟλυ ωραιες πληροφοριες Κωστα. Αν μπορεις να μας ενημερωσεις και αλλα στη συνεχεια, θα ηταν μεγαλη χαρα μας!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Πρωτοπόρος και θηριώδης ο Κωστογλάκης. Πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του  :02. Shock: 




> "Rest is for the dead people"


Αυτό και αν είναι σκληροπυρηνική φιλοσοφία  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## jGod

η φωτογραφια στο καραβι μου θυμιζει κατι απο arny..φοβερος..

----------


## Polyneikos

Aλλες 2 σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του Γιαννη Κωστογλακη από τα παλία ...








Αξιο αναφορας είναι αυτό που είχε παραθεσει ο Muscleboss στο τόπικ του Μπουρνάζου όσον αφορα μια πρωτη συναντηση των 2 αυτων πρωταθλητων :




> O τρόπος που ο Σπύρος ξεκίνησε το bbing είναι πραγματικά άξιος αναφοράς.
> Αν και γυμναζόταν εν μερη με βάρη λόγω δεκάθλου, δεν έκανε προπόνηση bbing, άλλά μια μέρα τον βλέπει τυχαία ο παλιός πρωταθλητής και Μεσογεονίκης Κωστογλάκης σε παραλία της Αττικής και του λέει:
> 
> _(η μέρα ήταν Πέμπτη (1975 νομίζω, ο Σπύρος ήτνα 17-18 χρονών))_
> 
> Κωστογλάκης: - Φίλε, την Κυριακή έχει αγώνες bbing θές να κατέβεις;
> Μπουρνάζος: - Πώς να κατέβω, μπορώ;
> Κωστογλάκης: Είσαι καλός θα τους κερδίσεις όπως είσαι.
> 
> Τελικά όπως μας είπε ο Σπύρος, "Ξυρίστηκα γιατί είχα τρίχες και μετά από 3 μέρες κατέβηκα στους αγώνες".. τελικα βγήκε 2ος στην ψηλή κατηγορία ανδρών (δεν ειχε juniors τότε), χωρίς να κάνει ποτέ προπονηση bbing.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μανίλα - Φιλιππίνες, Παγκόσμιο IFBB 1980, o Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης στην ζύγιση!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135460


Για την ιστορία η ζυγαριά δείχνει λίγο πάνω από 100 κιλά  :01. Mr. Green:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μονο οποιος τον ειχε δει τοτε απο κοντα μπορει να καταλαβει....Δεος! :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB World Championships Acapulco 1978 - HeavyWeight*

1 Mike Mentzer (United States)
2 Jusup Wilkosz (Germany)
3 Reid Schindle (Canada)
4 Chen Choy Wint (Jamaica)
5 Steve Alters (Jamaica)
6 Ulf Bengtsson (Sweden)
7 Karl Kainrath (Austria

O Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης διακρίνεται με την χαρακτηριστική γενειάδα, είχε βγει 13ος στην κατηγορία!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σπάνια φωτογραφία του Κωστογλάκη από το Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB το 1981, στην Αγγλία. 
Είχε βγει 16ος με νικητή της κατηγορίας τον Νορβηγό Gunnar Rosbo!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης* *- ΙFBB Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 1980  Mανίλα - Φιλιππίνες !
*

----------


## Polyneikos

O Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης,1ος στην Ψηλή κατηγορία στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα το 1972 στην Πιατσέντζα σε μια αναμνηστική  φωτογραφία με τον Μαλτέζο Armando Buttigieg, 4ο στην Χαμηλή κατηγορία







> Στο τεύχος *νο 47 του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ (έτος 1973)*, φιλοξενείται στο εξώφυλλο ο *Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης* , ο οποίος στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB το 1972 στην Πιατσέντζα, έφερε την 1η διεθνή νίκη Έλληνα αθλητή, κερδίζοντας στην Ψηλή κατηγορία.
> Στον Γενικό Τίτλο διαγωνίστηκε με τον Μαλτέζο Arnold Bonsfieldo και τον Aιγύπτιο *Mohamed Makkawy*, o οποίος κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121105
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121106
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τελικά όλες οι αναφορές όσων είχαν γνωρίσει απο κοντά τον Κωστογλάκη, ή είχαν περάσει απο το γυμναστήριο του συγκλίνουν στην σκληροπυρηνική εικόνα του ίδιου και του γυμναστηρίου του. Σε ευχαριστούμε sadistic που κατέθεσες και εσύ τη δική σου εμπειρία. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28699
> 
> Κάτι που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ακόμα, παίρνοντας αφορμή από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία που πρόσεθεσε ο Dianosure σε άλλο θεμα,* είναι η διαφορετικότητα που παρουσίαζε ο Κωστογλάκης στο παρουσιαστικό του.
> Σε άλλες φωτογραφίες τον βλέπουμε με πυκνά γένια, σε άλλες με λεπτό και περιποιημένο μούσι, αλλού τελείως ξυρισμένο, αλλού μόνο με μουστάκι (βλέπε παραπάνω φώτο), ακόμα και το μήκος και η απόχρωση των μαλλιών του αλλάζει σε σημείο που είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τον αναγνωρίσεις φυσιογνωμικά αν δεν είσαι υποψιασμένος. Θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί "ο άνθρωπος με τα χίλια πρόσωπα"!*
> 
> ΜΒ


Φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη Κωστογλάκη, που εξασφάλισα από τον Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη, ανέκδοτες.
Πράγματι ο Κωστογλάκης, είχε ανά περίοδο διαφορετική εμφάνιση.

Στο γυμναστήριο του, Zήνωνος και Κεραμεικού, κάνοντας προβολή




Εδώ είναι στο Παγκόσμιο της IFBB στην Γαλλία, το 1977 στην πόλη Nimes. Πίσω διακρίνεται ο Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου



Στα γραφεία της IFBB-Weider Hellas Μηθύμνης 42 - Πλ. Αμερικής !
Με τον άλλο μεγάλο της εποχής, Κώστα Gas Γιαννακόπουλο.

----------

